
Google and Apple Partner on Covid-19 Exposure Notification API - kaczordon
https://www.google.com/covid19/exposurenotifications/
======
KCUOJJQJ
[https://blog.google/documents/73/Exposure_Notification_-
_FAQ...](https://blog.google/documents/73/Exposure_Notification_-
_FAQ_v1.1.pdf)

 _" a. Can I turn it off?

Yes. The choice to use this technology rests with the user, and he or she can
turn it off at any time by uninstalling the contact tracing application or
turning off exposure notification in Settings."_

Does this mean the device owner has to turn it off? Or is it opt-in? Also, can
random apps turn this on again after it has been turned off? And how can the
user not get this update at all?

------
ge96
> a joint effort to enable the use of Bluetooth technology

I imagine you're walking down the street, your phone starts to vibrate like
crazy and you think "is it an icbm" no this person across from me is
contagious.

